# How is the time before a login prompt is sent controlled?



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 17, 2009)

When I login in to my server using telnet the 'login:' prompt sometimes comes up instantly, sometimes is takes over 10 seconds.

What controls the delay and how can I influence it? TIA


----------



## roddierod (Jul 17, 2009)

network latency.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2009)

Also check if name resolving works properly. If the server can't resolve the client hostname this may account for the delay.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 18, 2009)

When I used 4.8 the login prompt came up in 5 seconds comsistently. In 6.2, on the console, the login comes up instantly or after an increasing delay if login attempts are unsuccessful. How is the login delay controlled? TIA


----------

